

What WebAssembly Means: More Powerful Web Apps - bootload
http://readwrite.com/2015/06/22/webassembly-wasm-mozilla-firefox-standard-javascript

======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/613138574725087232](https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/613138574725087232)

